
'Content' is a terrible term. Please stop using it - mblevin
http://www.thedrum.com/opinion/2018/05/08/content-terrible-term-please-stop-using-it
======
masonic
I am content to never read this site again.

------
wglb
What about the word "media"?

------
kenny83
what would you use instead??

